
Bringing DNS Security and Privacy to the End User - okket
https://labs.ripe.net/Members/benno_overeinder/bringing-dns-security-and-privacy-to-the-end-user
======
andrewstuart
Governments are likely to go to war with DNS that can be encrypted -
unencrypted DNS is a primary mechanism for them to spy on what people are
doing.

